# General > Upcoming Events >  NZHS: Annual forum MEGA-MEET!

## Ryan

Whilst contemplating the bottom of my 500ml Becks can last night, I couldn't help but wonder what sort of interest there might be in an annual forum meet? 

"Why Ryan?", you might ask. Well, why not, say I!

I'm thinking of a location that would be reasonably equidistant to the majority of people so geographically speaking, Wellington comes to mind and is easy to get to. A lot of members on here seem to know each other through their own historical friendships / regional circles and was thinking that it'd be cool if those who are keen to meet others at least once, get together and swap a few yarns etc?

Just a suggestion? If this exists already, just delete my thread haha.

Your thoughts? 0800 80 10 80 NewsTalk NZHS.

----------


## Maca49

Nelson's the centre of NZ

----------


## Neckshot

Northe vs south gong shoot followed by prize giving/ piss up/score settled bar fight/kareoke
Sign me up

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ryan

> Nelson's the centre of NZ


Apologies.




> Northe vs south gong shoot followed by prize giving/ piss up/score settled bar fight/kareoke
> Sign me up
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


This!!! Let's do it!

----------


## Toby

If possible to get there at the time I'd go.

----------


## Maca49

What are your organisational skills like VC? LOL. Any ex prisons we could hire?

----------


## Neckshot

> Apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> This!!! Let's do it!


PM Gillie 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> What are your organisational skills like VC? LOL. Any ex prisons we could hire?


Shithouse lol.
And no

----------


## Neckshot

> Shithouse lol.
> And no


I'm keen on Nelson or Wellington  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

> Shithouse lol.
> And no


Oh fuck Wellington it is. Angus read the above!

----------


## silentscope

bloody good idea, will be good to meet everyone

----------


## Maca49

1 week conference sounds the berries

----------


## Dougie

I think this is a great idea. However, it will require a lot of planning and kicking people up the bum..

I recently attended a 25th Jubilee cadets thing. We had some cool stuff in store (Past vs Present serving members, shooting, confidence course, 5 course formal dinner, pre drinks registration night, brunch catch up etc). We paid up about four months in advanced I think, there were 40 people who paid from each side. Even after a deposit and all the lead up, only a dozen or so of us went?!

I'd suggest some cool stuff to entice people (not just the fun factor of meeting everyone) just like Jase has suggested. Then perhaps a big meal somewhere that is pre-booked, pre-paid. Ask for some money up front. If you choke last minute, tough titties.

Sounds ruthless but I am trying to be realistic. Many of the big great idea get togethers end up with drastically less numbers than imagined.

----------


## R93

> Northe vs south gong shoot followed by prize giving/ piss up/score settled bar fight/kareoke
> Sign me up
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2



I wanna go just so I can see that. It would be like the old days. Have to go somewhere with a parade ground so I can drill you Private Gump!!!! :Grin: 

Good idea to be honest Ryan. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

If R93 goes be very careful guys. It'll end up being a forum meat if you get my drift  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> If R93 goes be very careful guys. It'll end up being a forum meat if you get my drift


Are you bringing along some female talent Toby?
If not It would pay in your case, to bring a pillow with a teething ring, already sewn in to it :Grin:  I will bring the tent.

----------


## username

Great idea I'm in.  Would be interesting how many people turn up probably 12 out of 3000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> If R93 goes be very careful guys. It'll end up being a forum meat if you get my drift


:rolleyes: the ol' annual meet.....dammit boy I didn't mean anal meat!

----------


## Toby

> Are you bringing along some female talent Toby?
> If not It would pay in your case, to bring a pillow with a teething ring, already sewn in to it I will bring the tent.


Heard of a rapex?

----------


## username

> Are you bringing along some female talent Toby?
> If not It would pay in your case, to bring a pillow with a teething ring, already sewn in to it


Note to self: dont be the first to pass out!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> I wanna go just so I can see that. It would be like the old days. Have to go somewhere with a parade ground so I can drill you Private Gump!!!!
> 
> Good idea to be honest Ryan.


Sure thing gumboot  :Grin: 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Sure thing gumboot 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Ok.................... I sucked at drill. :Sad:   I was sort of good a yelling stuff tho :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Ok.................... I sucked at drill.  I was sort of good a yelling stuff tho


Fuckpig!!!!.......Rayhoe!!!!!...... :Grin: just to name a few :Wink: shot at the title was another.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Fuckpig!!!!.......Rayhoe!!!!!......just to name a fewshot at the title was another.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


All done with affection in order for you to blossom as a soldier :Thumbsup:  
Not sure if I ever used the last one. Never heard it before. I only get to call annoying drivers, frustrating inanimate objects and myself the first one, nowdays.

----------


## Munsey

> Great idea I'm in.  Would be interesting how many people turn up probably 12 out of 3000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as it's 12 good buggers (and buggeresses) it still be worth it . Long range and skeet / sporting clay ? ( I suck at both !but excell At talking shit and drinking beer )  :X X:

----------


## username

> As long as it's 12 good buggers (and buggeresses) it still be worth it . Long range and skeet / sporting clay ? ( I suck at both !but excell At talking shit and drinking beer )


I will go so there will be at least one good bugger there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> As long as it's 12 good buggers (and buggeresses) it still be worth it . Long range and skeet / sporting clay ? ( I suck at both !but excell At talking shit and drinking beer )


Biathalon non magnum medium range gong shoot  :Grin:  as long as @Ryan gets the right people behind his idea it will happen.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> Northe vs south gong shoot followed by prize giving/ piss up/score settled bar fight/kareoke
> Sign me up
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Add to this a Bullshitting, Arm Wrestling and Knife throwing contest and I'm in  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Neckshot

I would start with admin to get them on board then set a date.once that's done start orginizing you're helpers and make it happen, work on a number in your head of say 35 people.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## moonhunt

I've never been to wellington, blardy long way

----------


## mikee

> I've never been to wellington, blardy long way


You're not missing anything there!    :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## moonhunt

Been Ngawi and cape P though   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

> I think this is a great idea. However, it will require a lot of planning and kicking people up the bum..


Absolutely. I'm more or less testing the waters at this stage but it seems as if there's some interest. In order to proceed we'd need to confirm the following:

* Location

* Date

* Activities

As Jase's suggested, might see what the admins think first?  @Spanners  @Tussock

----------


## WhistlingWings

I will be keen as if it fits in with my tours....if it turns into a piss up I might end up like Frank the Tank "we're going streaking to the quad!! come on everybody!"

 :Thumbsup:   :Grin:

----------


## username

Frank the tank! frank the tank! frank the tank! frank the tank!  :Grin: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

I'm in as well, would this be a good idea to have as a mid-winter thing?

First night     
 - Meet and greet/piss up first night, some bar

First Day 
 - Obviously including a shoot somewhere (Kaitoke Deerstalkers is all I can think of range wise? Where is there skeet shooting in Wellington?)
  - F + C and beers dinner

Second Day  
 - How about something for a laugh like the high ropes course out in P-town?
 - Formal-ish big dinner

Last day home time.

Would that be something that interests people? It's a long way to come just for a piss up, especially if you have no other mates/family in the area.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's a long way to come just for a piss up, especially if you have no mates.


Yep that's me.


Its not far for me but expensive.
Never say never but i don't think i will make it, if i could afford it and get a green card the money would be better spent on a couple of fly in trips.

Have fun tho people.

----------


## R93

> I will be keen as if it fits in with my tours....if it turns into a piss up I might end up like Frank the Tank "we're going streaking to the quad!! come on everybody!"


Trouble with that is, you don't have to be pissed :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

I like this idea, shouldn't be difficult to organise either. Queen's birthday weekend? Monday 2nd June 2014.




> I'm in as well, would this be a good idea to have as a mid-winter thing?
> 
> First night     
>  - Meet and greet/piss up first night, some bar
> 
> First Day 
>  - Obviously including a shoot somewhere (Kaitoke Deerstalkers is all I can think of range wise? Where is there skeet shooting in Wellington?)
>   - F + C and beers dinner
> 
> ...

----------


## R93

> Yep that's me.
> 
> 
> Its not far for me but expensive.
> Never say never but i don't think i will make it, if i could afford it and get a green card the money would be better spent on a couple of fly in trips.
> 
> Have fun tho people.


If I can make it I will drive up and go look for a jap afterwards. I will pick you up ya big blouse and even shout you some of the nastiest duty free I can find. :Grin: 
Might have 2 other weirdos from Nelson tag along as well.
The trip is worth it just to watch Neckers on the piss :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> If I can make it I will drive up and go look for a jap afterwards. I will pick you up ya big blouse and even shout you some of the nastiest duty free I can find.
> Might have 2 other weirdos from Nelson tag along as well.
> The trip is worth it just to watch Neckers on the piss


If it's just a piss up then I can do that anytime.If its good competitive gong shoot I'm keen as and will be there.keep it simple people will be coming from along way away.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Northe vs south gong shoot followed by prize giving/ piss up/score settled bar fight/kareoke
> Sign me up
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


I would be into some of that Neckshot.  And if it is a tie between the two of us tHen we could settle it with an arm wrestle.

----------


## veitnamcam

> If I can make it I will drive up and go look for a jap afterwards. I will pick you up ya big blouse and even shout you some of the nastiest duty free I can find.
> Might have 2 other weirdos from Nelson tag along as well.
> The trip is worth it just to watch Neckers on the piss


What side does your sleeping bag zip up on? I have left and right and need to know which one to bring.

----------


## Toby

My suggestion would be to try keep it cheapish as people who dont live close will have to pay a bit getting there. Even if it was on a farm so we could camp out and just bbq or something.

----------


## Neckshot

> What side does your sleeping bag zip up on? I have left and right and need to know which one to bring.


The double will suffice  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> My suggestion would be to try keep it cheapish as people who dont live close will have to pay a bit getting there. Even if it was on a farm so we could camp out and just bbq or something.


That's the way to go tobes.its about catching up shooting then relaxing afterwards I reckon 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Jeez Neckshot I just saw your comment about having a bar scrap. I got your back until it's just the two of us left and then I am sorry but I am gonna have to smack you one.

----------


## username

Im keen for a shoot up then a booze up. One day. maybe a good bye brekkie so we can try and piece the night back together and see where it all went wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> Jeez Neckshot I just saw your comment about having a bar scrap. I got your back until it's just the two of us left and then I am sorry but I am gonna have to smack you one.


I'm not into hitting old people Rushy so I'll let you have your fun untill nap time  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

sweet as, yes just a suggestion of the longer events. I personally wouldn't be paying $200 of travel just for a piss up, but I would if it was a few days of other stuff to do.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm not into hitting old people Rushy so I'll let you have your fun untill nap time


Ha ha ha ha make sure you wake me up in time for the dinner and to listen to R93 on the Karake machine.

----------


## Neckshot

> Ha ha ha ha make sure you wake me up in time for the dinner and to listen to R93 on the Karake machine.


You will know when Dave is on the kareoke machine as noise control will be knocking the doors down 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Ha ha ha ha make sure you wake me up in time for the dinner and to listen to R93 on the Karake machine.


You want people to hang around Rushy, not run off with their ears bleeding! The view will be hard enough to stomach.

 I see June mentioned. Queens B'day? I am doing a wee mission into fiordland for a month around the end of April/May. I may not be able to squeeze time in June unless it falls on a rostered off shift here.
Keen on a steel plate shoot and I have 2 x auto traps and a ton of clays I can bring. If we have a property to shoot on and a few more traps we can have a wee sporting clay shoot as well, maybe?
Failing that, I will have my dancing pole and give free nude pottery lessons :Grin: 
I hope you have seen Ghost Toby? Demi Moore and the late Patrick Swayze?

----------


## WhistlingWings

> Trouble with that is, you don't have to be pissed



What did martin tell you about my time in Fox? hahaha

----------


## R93

> What did martin tell you about my time in Fox? hahaha


Your rep precedes you :Grin:

----------


## WhistlingWings

> Your rep precedes you


Well thank you sir  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Daves coming? I think my leg breaks that weekend sorry guys

----------


## R93

> Daves coming? I think my leg breaks that weekend sorry guys


Aww! Cuddles?

----------


## Toby

> Aww! Cuddles?


Cuddles? Hmmm leg might not break after all haha

----------


## WhistlingWings

Shall we bring a sheep so you south island types (R93) don't feel too homesick?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Shall we bring a sheep so you south island types (R93) don't feel too homesick?


I reckon I will survive if Toby is there :Grin: 

WW, I heard when the cop taking your drivers test, asked if you could perform a U turn. You said "I am not sure, but I can make the bitches eyes buldge!!!"

----------


## WhistlingWings

> I reckon I will survive if Toby is there
> 
> WW, I heard you when the cop taking your drivers test, asked if you could perform a U turn. You said "I am not sure, but I can make the bitches eyes buldge!!!"


HAHAHAHHA!!

----------


## mikee

> Shall we bring a sheep so you south island types (R93) don't feel too homesick?


Best thing about sheep,is 
a) you never have to get the ugly one
b) they don't get upset or cost you a fortune when you trade them in on another sheep.

----------


## Barefoot

Well if it's in Wellie then we have Dougie's flat for party central then raid Spanner's safe for free gifts to take home  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

> Oh fuck Wellington it is. Angus read the above!


hm?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Angus_A

I'm happy to help out with catering etc if need be?

----------


## Rushy

> I'm happy to help out with catering etc if need be?


That is a fantastic offer Angus.  Wherever it is, whenever it is, I will be there to sample some of your work.

----------


## Angus_A

> That is a fantastic offer Angus.  Wherever it is, whenever it is, I will be there to sample some of your work.


Cheers man, gives me an excuse to leave work early and do things i actually am interested in doing anyways.

----------


## kiwi39

> I'm happy to help out with catering etc if need be?


 :Thumbsup: 

Happy to help you in that - would be a pleasure to work with you and see your expertise ...

----------


## Angus_A

Sweet, always happy to teach people new things. Especially when it comes to culinary arts.

----------


## Dougie

> No wonder only 12 people turn up to your events. 
> 
> Our members are a bunch of hunters. There is no need to overcomplicate things. There are still plenty of places in NZ where you can turn up en-masse any time you like, pitch tents and go do stuff. Zero organisation needed. Pick a spot, pick a date. Start talking about shit you could do there on the forum for three weeks beforehand so it does not sound so dull no one turns up. 
> 
> Probably too expensive to have one for both islands. Have two, and if the North Islanders want to come to the South Island one then thats ok. 
> 
> As little formal organisation as possible. The NZHS way!


Wow, just trying to help. I remember the Nelson hunt was cheap and organised...loads of people pulled out last minute. Same with the BOP hunt + fish.

Tell me which one you are going to so I can be sick that day.............  :X X:

----------


## Dougie

Seriously dude, I think I'll go on another forum-holiday after that post. Honestly getting sick of your attitude on here. It boggles me that you are a mod. All I've ever done is offer suggestions and you always shut me down. 

Good luck lads for the get together, I think it's a great idea and all I ever suggested was in the best interest of a great shindig that the most people would come to and get the most fun out of.

----------


## scoped

I see his point but why not find a good camping spot, ngawi, ocean beach, otaki forks etc etc etc, plenty of hunting around and lots of space to pitch ye tent. Just remember alcohol and guns don't mix  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

> Seriously dude, I think I'll go on another forum-holiday after that post. Honestly getting sick of your attitude on here. It boggles me that you are a mod. All I've ever done is offer suggestions and you always shut me down. 
> 
> Good luck lads for the get together, I think it's a great idea and all I ever suggested was in the best interest of a great shindig that the most people would come to and get the most fun out of.


I thought your ideas were very sensible. Why don't we start a shared google docs page where we can all view the plan and make alterations so we have something in the end people can print out or make note of?

----------


## username

> I see his point but why not find a good camping spot, ngawi, ocean beach, otaki forks etc etc etc, plenty of hunting around and lots of space to pitch ye tent. Just remember alcohol and guns don't mix


You have never been duck shooting in southland!!!! :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy

> You have never been duck shooting in southland!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 Is that like Whaka Chang Chang sounds very similar. .???

----------


## Maca49

> I'm happy to help out with catering etc if need be?


Book me I Angus if your a cooking

----------


## Maca49

> Happy to help you in that - would be a pleasure to work with you and see your expertise ...


Changed me mind Angus :ORLY:

----------


## username

Maybe, maybe not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Seriously dude, I think I'll go on another forum-holiday after that post. Honestly getting sick of your attitude on here. It boggles me that you are a mod. All I've ever done is offer suggestions and you always shut me down. 
> 
> Good luck lads for the get together, I think it's a great idea and all I ever suggested was in the best interest of a great shindig that the most people would come to and get the most fun out of.


Chill out Dougie your loved on here! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> I see his point but why not find a good camping spot, ngawi, ocean beach, otaki forks etc etc etc, plenty of hunting around and lots of space to pitch ye tent. Just remember alcohol and guns don't mix


The Ferry hotel ! There's lots of baches round lake ferry

----------


## Happy

> The Ferry hotel ! There's lots of baches round lake ferry


6.5 hr drive Maca you drive I ll drink oops meant passenger and navigator .

----------


## Neckshot

> The Ferry hotel ! There's lots of baches round lake ferry


There is some good hunting down there I know of a contact thru deertalkers 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## WhistlingWings

Im keen to pop down. Always up for a few beers after the guns are away!

----------


## Maca49

> 6.5 hr drive Maca you drive I ll drink oops meant passenger and navigator .


Fair enough, we can make it a business trip!!!! A few suppliers down that way?

----------


## Neckshot

> Fair enough, we can make it a business trip!!!! A few suppliers down that way?


Let's invite Tussuck! !!!...........nah ba ha ha

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Boxing ring ,gloves and D&T?

----------


## Maca49

> 6.5 hr drive Maca you drive I ll drink oops meant passenger and navigator .


Mate you gotta learn the back roads HaHaHaHaHaHa

----------


## kiwi39

> Changed me mind Angus


I'll try not to put any black olives in @Maca49 ... I know you're a philistine  :Thumbsup: 


Tim

----------


## Maca49

> I'll try not to put any black olives in @Maca49 ... I know you're a philistine 
> 
> 
> Tim


You'd have to promise to wash you hands after the toilet as well!!!

----------


## Philipo

If ya just want to have a meet'n'greet it's best to just KISS it, Just make it a BYO BBQ & BYO piss & BYO chair & swag, make a date 4 weeks in advance, somewhere central ( with a toilet would be handy lol ) and if you turn up you turn up. Best to do in warmer weather  :Have A Nice Day: 


Ive tried organising shoots & get togethers in the past & while you will get 20 people that say they'll be there you will be lucky if half turn up. 


The old FnH BBQ's we used to have were great simple events

----------


## Tristan

sooooo seen this is still in the design sorta stages, why not make it a annual thing? different region each year, someone from each year organises activities, but forum members help out with all the things needed for activities if required, if you had it near a town etc, backpackers or a holiday park is pretty cheap for accomodation, plus there are always halls etc for food prep and shin digs, i feel doing it by regions will be good in the end as then at least once people wont have to travel or could have people camp out at there place, top and tail or sleep with the dog, as for time of year, you want it when its nice and fine, maybe labor weekend? but then also run to close to xmas?? my 15cents so far

----------


## Toby

Hangis are pretty good. Bbq would probably be easier as theres less prep.

----------


## kiwi39

Other National Organisations I've been involved with have run national competitions years about in NI/SI usually at a location about the mid point of both islands - Taupo / Matamata in the NI and Omarama in the SI ... that seems to work ok ...

----------


## Savage1

I'm keen, dates dependant but I agree with Dougie that more than a pissup needs to be arranged. Long/medium/close range gong shoot, deer stalk etc. I don't want to spend money on flights just for a pissup, but keen as if there's more involved.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm keen, dates dependant but I agree with Dougie that more than a pissup needs to be arranged. Long/medium/close range gong shoot, deer stalk etc. I don't want to spend money on flights just for a pissup, but keen as if there's more involved.


Mate when are you gonna get the time off to come down and shoot some gongs?

----------


## Toby

I reckon camping out on a farm where we can do a small target comp some long range gongs and close to a place for a hunt somewhere. A bit of everything. Close to the sea is a good, a bit of fishing will be nice

----------


## Rushy

> I reckon camping out on a farm where we can do a small target comp some long range gongs and close to a place for a hunt somewhere. A bit of everything. Close to the sea is a good, a bit of fishing will be nice


If we go now we could all sneak into Geezejoneseys place while he is away.

----------


## Dougie

> I'm keen, dates dependant but I agree with Dougie that more than a pissup needs to be arranged. Long/medium/close range gong shoot, deer stalk etc. I don't want to spend money on flights just for a pissup, but keen as if there's more involved.


You know how the PM button works, hit me up and you can catch up with me and my other 11 friends and we'll get the ball rolling..

 :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

You only got 11 friends! You missed me? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Seriously dude, I think I'll go on another forum-holiday after that post. Honestly getting sick of your attitude on here. It boggles me that you are a mod. All I've ever done is offer suggestions and you always shut me down. 
> 
> Good luck lads for the get together, I think it's a great idea and all I ever suggested was in the best interest of a great shindig that the most people would come to and get the most fun out of.


I thought you were stomping off because someone on the internet didnt agree with you again :ORLY:

----------


## mikee

> I thought you were stomping off because someone on the internet didnt agree with you again


Dougie in a huff, never.....................................

----------


## Savage1

> Mate when are you gonna get the time off to come down and shoot some gongs?


When's the next shoot? Pretty keen.

----------


## kiwi39

> I thought you were stomping off because someone on the internet didnt agree with you again


Reminds me of this ....


Tim

----------


## Dougie

Haha, I just took a mini holiday and actually got out to do some "shooting and rooting", feeling better now  :Wink:  and what's all this sarcasm about? I am much better than some people when it comes to being in a huff and fighting internet trolls!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> "shooting and rooting", feeling better now


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Haha, I just took a mini holiday and actually got out to do some "shooting and rooting", feeling better now  and what's all this sarcasm about? I am much better than some people when it comes to being in a huff and fighting internet trolls!


Geeze that's what I need! Ill book it Dano! Bit of :Psmiley:  R & S

----------


## Happy

> Geeze that's what I need! Ill book it Dano! Bit of R & S


Catch up  @Maca49! It was S &.  R ha ha.  :Grin:   :Grin: 

Oopps wrong  whole !!!

----------


## Dead is better

> Reminds me of this ....
> 
> 
> Tim


That is IRONIC. That toon is me - and my name is Tim as well. I'm going to bed this just got scarey haha

----------


## kiwi39

> That is IRONIC. That toon is me - and my name is Tim as well. I'm going to bed this just got scarey haha


You cant go to bed though. Someone, somewhere is always wrong on he internet.


Tim

----------


## savageshooter

I havent done anything with the forums is agggeeees , last thing was a hunt and Philipos gong shoot I think...Id be keen for a Bull**** session whatever shape or form.

----------


## savageshooter

Well killed this thread didnt I!

----------


## Ryan

As bad as it may sound, I suggested the idea but simply don't have an understanding of where the best sites / facilities and so on are in order to make constructive suggestions. I've been busy with fathering duties so unfortunately haven't had time to cast my shooting net very wide...

A date would the be first bet because everyone knows how those work. Queen's birthday - 6 June?

----------


## Toby

> As bad as it may sound, I suggested the idea but simply don't have an understanding of where the best sites / facilities and so on are in order to make constructive suggestions. I've been busy with fathering duties so unfortunately haven't had time to cast my shooting net very wide...
> 
> A date would the be first bet because everyone knows how those work. Queen's birthday - 6 June?



I reckon not in the gamebird season unless its near a place loaded with gamebirds

----------


## Ryan

OK, so what date did you have in mind Toblerone?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## savageshooter

> I reckon not in the gamebird season unless its near a place loaded with gamebirds


Or loaded with birds who are game? :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Cuba Street Mall thru to Vivian from memory huh?

----------


## Toby

> OK, so what date did you have in mind Toblerone?


Any time not in the roar/ gamebirds.

----------


## savageshooter

> Cuba Street Mall thru to Vivian from memory huh?


In that part of town....

Those arent gamebirds, they are Cocks in hens plumage.

----------


## Ground Control

Do they still have the Easter Bunny Shoot down south ?

----------


## Dundee

I had to back track thru this thread a bit but I know where there is a deersie right by the shitter :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

> If ya just want to have a meet'n'greet it's best to just KISS it, Just make it a BYO BBQ & BYO piss & BYO chair & swag, make a date 4 weeks in advance, somewhere central ( with a toilet would be handy lol ) and if you turn up you turn up. Best to do in warmer weather 
> 
> 
> Ive tried organising shoots & get togethers in the past & while you will get 20 people that say they'll be there you will be lucky if half turn up.


Exactly.
When you've done it a few times, you soon learn that 'turn up or don't' and 'casual' is the way to go, especially when you have to organise a property, supply targets, setup the day before, pay the land owner, $200 worth of food etc just for a LR shoot

Range, F&C and beers? yeah naa... we do that most weekends

----------


## sako75

Logistically a North and South Island meet is a nightmare. 
Both Islands have their own with open invite for the opposite Island members.
North Island - choose a date and a camp site down Clements Mill Road or somewhere similar that`is central. Be good to teach newbies a bit of bush skill then after have a few beers and BBQ. All go for a good time and leave attitudes at home

----------


## Maca49

What bloody attitude you talking about huh? :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Wits the first question at a south aucland quiz night ?

What are you lookin at?

----------


## Nibblet

> Wits the first question at a south aucland quiz night ?
> 
> What are you lookin at?


Thought it was, who's innocent?

----------


## savageshooter

> Logistically a North and South Island meet is a nightmare. 
> Both Islands have their own with open invite for the opposite Island members.
> North Island - choose a date and a camp site down Clements Mill Road or somewhere similar that`is central. Be good to teach newbies a bit of bush skill then after have a few beers and BBQ. All go for a good time and leave attitudes at home




Seems to happen at BBQs when someone thinks they are the kungfoo master at 3am

----------


## Red

> Be good to teach newbies a bit of bush skill then after have a few beers and BBQ.


Keen as. ill clean the bbq after.

----------


## Angus_A

So is this going to be a happening thing?

----------


## Barefoot

Only if someone volunteers, does what little organising is necessary and pushes it along.
Bags not, I have enough family stuff to sort out at the mo to volunteer for anyone  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Angus_A

Well if it's going to happen in wellington i'll put my hand up.

----------


## Rushy

> Only if someone volunteers, does what little organising is necessary and pushes it along.
> Bags not, I have enough family stuff to sort out at the mo to volunteer for anyone


Deftly avoided Barefoot.

----------


## Angus_A

Well if we can put it to a vote of the things people want to do, from there we can organize the necessary facilities for such things.
I'm assuming most of you have liked the nzhs facebook page, it would be very easy to set up a vote from there and once we have collected a list of things that have the most interest it's as simple as booking places and such. How's that sound for a start?
Alternatively, people could post below what they want to do, people like the ones they think are best and from there we can make some decisions.

----------


## Barefoot

> Deftly avoided Barefoot.


More reality than avoidance unfortunately

----------


## Toby

Theres a face book page? Link please

----------


## Angus_A

> Theres a face book page? Link please


https://www.facebook.com/NzHuntingAndShooting?fref=ts

----------


## Ryan

Some of us are not on StasiBook...  :Sad:

----------


## Angus_A

Well we can go the alternative way i suggested.

----------


## geezejonesy

> If we go now we could all sneak into Geezejoneseys place while he is away.


if you had have been quick i would ve  even let you milk the cows  :Have A Nice Day:  

the pools almost ready  for swimming or shooting the ducks off of  :ORLY: 
the new mai mai is livable  a working bee around the outside could be handy 
set up a gong or two  head out to slay some stinkies near by 
spare rooms in the old house ..................   see ya soon @Rushy  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Fighting:  :36 1 5:

----------


## Toby

Would you look at that! I already liked it haha.

----------


## Rushy

> if you had have been quick i would ve  even let you milk the cows  
> 
> the pools almost ready  for swimming or shooting the ducks off of 
> the new mai mai is livable  a working bee around the outside could be handy 
> set up a gong or two  head out to slay some stinkies near by 
> spare rooms in the old house ..................   see ya soon @Rushy


Very hospitable of you GJ.

----------


## WhistlingWings

> Seems to happen at BBQs when someone thinks they are the kungfoo master at 3am


Or Frank the Tank up Clements road! haha

----------

